# Glucose syrup



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

I am English but I live in a country where there are no cake making supplies so I make everything from scratch such as marzipan and fondant rolling icing. I have always used a recipe for the fondant icing that is very successful but it calls for glucose syrup, which so far, I have always bought in from the UK.
I am in the middle of icing 15 Christmas cakes and I have run out of glucose syrup and have no way of getting any before Christmas. I know in America you can substitute corn syrup for it but there is nothing like that here. 
Can you tell me what purpose the liquid glucose serves in the recipe, what would happen if it is left out, or, if it is important what can I use instead?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I think you may be able to use a simple syrup which has been reduced over low heat so it does not burn increase sugar to water ratio to 3 parts sugar to 1 part water. Add a bit of cream of tartar so it does not chrystalize.:chef:


----------



## joyce (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you for the advice Ed - I can complete them now.


----------

